# Front Axle U-Joints



## RONK (Jan 22, 2008)

My front axle u-joints have to be replaced again for the fourth time on my 05 Dodge/Cummins 2500,has anyone had similar problems?


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

The Dodge buy and buy front ends parts....


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

the factory aam joints suck. i upgraded mine to spicers after going through a few sets of the oems. there were around 60 bucks a pop from northerndrivetrain


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

I don't understand Why Dodge has not fixed this Issue...

Their front ends(components) have been junk for some time..


----------



## RacingZR (Nov 14, 2009)

Napa premium in my 03


----------



## dodgesprt00 (Nov 6, 2010)

if they would only redesign the front end the trucks, they would be perfect. Just got done putting $1500 in the front end of my 2006 2500


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

dodgesprt00;1301265 said:


> if they would only redesign the front end the trucks, they would be perfect. Just got done putting $1500 in the front end of my 2006 2500


Suggestions?

I know what I would change, someday I may make those changes....


----------



## Snowchief (Sep 26, 2007)

Both fronts went around 60k miles, they started making noise and within a couple of days the crosses were worn down to little nubs. One unit bearing started howling around the same time. Updated to the spicer joints and put on a free spin hub kit: then 40k trouble free miles. The joints still look new.

My vote is to do a spin kit and be done.


----------



## Josh31 (Sep 16, 2011)

I have to change one every year . This year its the right side. Gotta love them Dodge's!


----------



## stanza (Sep 28, 2003)

Ronk,
I have a 2010 2500 pw. I replaced the axle joints at 35000 and now the stering box at 40000.
I like my truck though.


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

i replaced a drivers side last year at 120k

replaced ball joints and outer tie rod ends last week at 145k also replaced pass side u joint. 

i go with precision u joints with grease zerks. grease your stuff and they will last, im talking greasing everything every 3k miles. grease is cheap, parts arent.


----------



## dodgesprt00 (Nov 6, 2010)

stanza;1313599 said:


> Ronk,
> I have a 2010 2500 pw. I replaced the axle joints at 35000 and now the stering box at 40000.
> I like my truck though.


stanza,

what was your truck doing that made you relize the steering box needed replaced? mine is making a clunking noise when i start or stop and hit bumps. just replaced bal, u and tie rod ends and now this starts. i was thinking and hoping it was just the steering damper. what did the steering box cost?


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

Dodgesprt, mines doing the same thing, popping when hitting bumps


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

No wonder they say Dodge in the Garage !!!....Ha,Ha..

I would not be very happy with the problems you guys are having ..


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

JohnnyU;1301272 said:


> Suggestions?
> 
> I know what I would change, someday I may make those changes....


Carli Ball Joints or Dynatech makes a nice set - replace once and never again
Free Spin Kit - A few out there, Gain 2mpg
Steering Box Brace
Thuren/Top Gun Customz/etc Track bar
Spicer Triple Seal U-Joints
Greasable Tie Rod Ends

Do this and you'll have a bulletproof front end, looking at about $3,000 in parts.



RichG53;1314502 said:


> No wonder they say Dodge in the Garage !!!....Ha,Ha..
> 
> I would not be very happy with the problems you guys are having ..


??? Never heard that one before. I'll take a few ball joints over a ton of electrical problems, no ground clearance, a weak front end, body panels made of tin foil, gaps between panels the size of the grand canyon, and interior made of lego's. Granted Dodge had crappy interiors from 06-08. They all have problems, but the front end issues of some Dodge's aren't any worse than those of Ford/GM's.


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

i replace far more ford ball joints than i do dodge ball joints at my shop. i do this for a living, and fords are more trouble on ball joints and trannys than dodges are, just an honest observation...


----------



## dodgesprt00 (Nov 6, 2010)

plowguy43;1314571 said:


> Carli Ball Joints or Dynatech makes a nice set - replace once and never again
> Free Spin Kit - A few out there, Gain 2mpg
> Steering Box Brace
> Thuren/Top Gun Customz/etc Track bar
> ...


Steering box Brace? Where would i find one of those? I have just about everything else in your list but no one has ever recomended the brace before.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I was reading about a steering box brace and beefy, adjustable track bar for the Rams in Motor Age at work. It's by BD Diesel. Had to pull up the article, couldn't remember the manufacturer.

http://motorage.search-autoparts.co...nd-roll/ArticleStandard/Article/detail/737366

I never knew that straight axle trucks are susceptible to a harmonic shake. I love Motor Age


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

They make a good brace, there are a few on ebay as well. 8lugtruckgear.com and topguncustomz.com has a lot of good replacement parts for these trucks. Made for heavy off roading so they are great replacements for a one and done type of deal.

There is also conversion kits for the track bar to "upgrade" to the 3rd & 4th Gen style track bar. The 2nd gens use a ball joint on one end that basically wears out in a couple hundred miles where the 3rd&4th gens just use a bushing. Buying the adapter along with an aftermarket track bar is the best way to solve that issue as well.


----------



## Raconteur (Oct 3, 2010)

My 2004 2500 Hemi Regular Cab ate 4 sets of front axle u joints in 28K miles . Traded in the truck when the 7yr warranty was up .
I think the steering box was having issues when I traded it .


----------



## stanza (Sep 28, 2003)

steering box started leaking fluid. first a drip and then worse day by day. At 40000 the dealer said it was not covered anymore. 700 bucks and 50 to overnight it. I am having the other rebuilt and keeping for a spare.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

stanza;1331250 said:


> steering box started leaking fluid. first a drip and then worse day by day. At 40000 the dealer said it was not covered anymore. 700 bucks and 50 to overnight it. I am having the other rebuilt and keeping for a spare.


Much cheaper and better built to go aftermarket. Borgeson now makes a nice one for $450.


----------



## stanza (Sep 28, 2003)

didnt know that.


----------

